# Lepo Sumera



## Aramis

*Lepo Sumera (8 May 1950 - 2 June 2000) was an Estonian composer and teacher. Considered one of Estonia's most renowned composers along with Heino Eller and Arvo Pärt, he was also his country's Minister of Culture from 1988 to 1992 during the days of the Singing Revolution.*​
Today me listened to his music for the first time. Me says: kewl.

Cello Concerto is really amazing. It may sound strange, but it reminded me of... Sibelius.

Piano concerto is not so good - piano parts are too simplistic for my taste. Sumera has a lot to do with minimalism, but I wouldn't call him minimalist in general. His concerto though, is rather minimalist work and though it has exciting moments in second movement... well, I just hope he can do better.

In Symphony No. 6 he again sounded like Sibelius to me. Diffrent style and technics, but spirit is almost the same. It's cold, fresh music that gives you similiar experiencesto wind, however abstract it sounds.


----------



## violadude

I have Sumera's symphonies (all 6), the piano concerto and the cello concerto, Music for Chamber Orchestra and a few other orchestral works of his (In memoriam, Musica Profana, Musica Tenera). Been listening to his music lately.

I think Sibelius combined with minimalism is a pretty good description. For those of you turned off by the term minimalism, please do try this composer out still. He uses repetition and rhythmic patterns in a truly driving and also atmospheric way and his music can be really beautiful. I'm not all the way familiar with all the pieces I have by him yet. I can say that I disagree with the original poster about the piano concerto, it's a great piece! And the second movement has such an incredible and powerful buildup. I agree that the cello concerto is very awesome too. Symphony #1 from what I've heard has really great and lovely moments and some good thematic development but I think it's a bit long winded for what it is. Symphony #2 I think is a good place to start. It's the most compact one and has a very lovely atmosphere (for example, the beginning is a very beautiful harp duo). The last movement of this symphony is very driving as well and visits all 12 minor keys before going out. I'm listening to Symphony #3 right now and so far it is the most complex of the first three with a lot more daring harmonies and driving and more complex rhythms (not complex like Boulez rhythms, we're still in minimalist territory here).

Here is the first movement of his second symphony: 




You can hear how he uses minimalist techniques in a very compelling and beautiful way and it's a good way for people who have always found minimalism a bore to enjoy some of it I think!

For his more exciting side/less tranquilly beautiful, here is the first movement of the 4th symphony too:


----------



## violadude

Ok, the ending to #3 is really weird/unexpected! hahaha


----------



## Guest

Onto my radar, courtesy of Kivimees. Gentle bump...


----------



## dieter

dogen said:


> Onto my radar, courtesy of Kivimees. Gentle bump...


Am listening now: I like it very much.


----------



## Guest

I've been sufficiently moved as to part with some hard-earned.


----------



## Kivimees

It's heartwarming to see enthusiasm for Lepo Sumera on TC. Sadly, Sumera is badly neglected even in Estonia. This is partly due to his passing at such a young age, which left him overshadowed by Arvo Pärt and Erkki-Sven Tüür. In my opinion, Sumera was far more versatile and interesting than both Pärt and Tüür.


----------



## Guest

Kivimees said:


> It's heartwarming to see enthusiasm for Lepo Sumera on TC. Sadly, Sumera is badly neglected even in Estonia. This is partly due to his passing at such a young age, which left him overshadowed by Arvo Pärt and Erkki-Sven Tüür. In my opinion, Sumera was far more versatile and interesting than both Pärt and Tüür.


This is a shame indeed. But these things wax and wane, maybe his star will rise sooner rather than later. Perhaps it's the lack of umlauts?


----------



## starthrower

A friend of mine just mentioned this composer so I'm listening to symphony no.2 on violadude's recommendation.


----------



## violadude

starthrower said:


> A friend of mine just mentioned this composer so I'm listening to symphony no.2 on violadude's recommendation.


What's the verdict?


----------



## starthrower

violadude said:


> What's the verdict?


I like it! The delicate opening section with the harps is beautiful. And there is an exciting energy and atmosphere throughout. I listened to two recordings. The Malmo Symphony/Paavo Jarvi on BIS, and the Symphony Orchestra of the Estonian SSR conducted by Peeter Lilje. I prefer the later which I found to be more exciting and energetic. And the opening harp duo was more prominent and beautiful. Good pick, dude!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## millionrainbows

From WIK: Traditionally, Estonia has been seen as an area of rivalry between western and eastern Europe on many levels. An example of this geopolitical legacy is an exceptional combination of multiple nationally recognized Christian traditions: Western Christianity (the Catholic Church and the Estonian Evangelical Lutheran Church) and Eastern Christianity (the Orthodox Church (the Estonian Apostolic Orthodox Church)).

Sumera is a major Estonian composer, along with Arvo Part.

Why is that bell ringing at 7:08?

Estonian culture can be seen to build upon...the ideals of closeness to nature and self-sufficiency.

"For the Beauty of the Earth"


----------



## Guest

I've enjoyed every piece I've heard from him, especially on this recording:


----------

